# boiler leaking water?



## vtech (Jul 23, 2006)

i just got a recent boiler not to long ago and today the boiler started to leak hot water from the inside.
the water is coming out from the aluminum part at the bottom of my boiler.

im trying to save money and fix it myself and will there be a problem if my boiler stays that way?


----------



## vtech (Jul 23, 2006)

does anyone no a cheap GE® Gas Water Heater or just a gas water heater 40-50gal for sale?


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Whats the warranty on the boiler? You may be able to get a free replacement, but if ya can't fixing the leak in Alu is kinda tricky if you aren't a welder with tig experience.
whatever you do DO NOT use JB weld on that thing!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

How long ago is "not long ago"? If it's within a year, you might get a new one. Check the warranty.


----------

